
Show HN: WebRPC – Cross-platform RPC over HTTP - gk_brown
https://github.com/gk-brown/WebRPC
======
gk_brown
Some additional information and examples:

A Quick Introduction to WebRPC

[https://gkbrown.wordpress.com/2015/08/25/introducing-
webrpc/](https://gkbrown.wordpress.com/2015/08/25/introducing-webrpc/)

A Practical Example Using MarkupKit and WebRPC

[https://gkbrown.wordpress.com/2015/09/08/a-practical-
example...](https://gkbrown.wordpress.com/2015/09/08/a-practical-example-
using-markupkit-and-webrpc/)

A Practical Example Using WebRPC and Android

[https://gkbrown.wordpress.com/2015/10/06/a-practical-
example...](https://gkbrown.wordpress.com/2015/10/06/a-practical-example-
using-webrpc-and-android/)

